# Indian River Skiff 15



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay guys i need your opinion! I've done a lot of internet surfing looking for ethier a project boat or plans to build a skiff. I found this website and found this boat on it. What i need to know is how skinny do you think it will run, how hard it will be to build and anything else you can think of. Im on a really limited budget thats why i chose this website, well that an because yall are the niciest and smartest group of people I've met. Here is the website:http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=D15 Guys please let me know what you think!


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

It's a displacement hull so it isn't going to run all that skinny. It isn't designed to plane.
Also going to be very tippy.

Good Luck.

Josh


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The D15 is my favorite fishing boat. It is a planing hull. The design is also called a flat iron skiff. I have had everything from a 25 HP to a 3.5 HP on mine, depending on what I wanted to do. I have a home made trolling motor mount on the front of mine that extends past the bow on both sides. I mount a Minn-Kota trolling motor on one side and a scanning sonar (Humminbird fishing buddy on the other). I also have a schedule 80 1" pvc electrical conduit mounted on the end to shove my Stick it anchor pole through. 

It was built to plan, but I have remodeled it several times as the side lockers and all of the seating just took up space I needed.

Performance wise it will plane two people and gear 15 MPH/GPS. That is at wide open throttle with an 8 HP Tohatsu 2 stroke.With the 25 it will start to skip at 25 MPH (estimated as I can't read GPS) and don't need to go that fast.

In/re ride it is designed with a sharp entry and will cut through waves instead of bouncing over so you can maintain a reasonable speed in a hard chop. I used it with a 15 HP in the keys back country north of Big Pine Key, often going as far as Sawyer Key. It runs as shallow as any light flat bottomed boat can. 

If you are ever in the Sebastian area I will be glad to show it to you.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent project for a first build.
Plans are simple and straightforward.
The precut lumber package will save time.
Classic lines, ideal for inshore fishing.
Many have been built, so if you have a problem
there is a knowledge base you can ask questions of.

http://www.pbase.com/alball/d15_indian_river_skiff_construction&page=1

As to draft, let's see...

Seawater weighs about 64 lbs per cubic foot.
The bottom area of the D15 measures out to about 32 sq ft.
So at 4 inches she could carry a load of ...

4"/12" = 1/3
1/3 x 32 cf = 11 cu ft more or less
11cf x 64lbs = 704 lbs

6 inches of draft...

6/12 = 1/2
1/2 x 32 = 16
16 x 64 = 1024 lbs

Not bad,
700 lbs will draft 4 inches
1000 lbs will draft 6 inches
The hull weighs 150 after building
Engine 150, fuel and gear another 100
add a 200 lb person and thats 600 lbs, less than 4 inch draft.


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay so I am definately getting a good vib on this boat. Im starting to get really excited! Thanks guys for everything. If anyone has anything else they know about it or anything on the topic let me know! ;D


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

IMO, I think you can probably buy a used hull that might be better designed, for cheaper. The wood, epoxies, etc is going to cost a pretty penny.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Everything you need to know including BOM.

http://www.bateau.com/studyplans/D15_study.htm?prod=D15

According to designer - 4" draft


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Anybody remember the "el diablo" by harold payson
outstanding design


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes indeed, one of my bookmarks

http://www.instantboats.com/diablo.htm


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Say guys I have to say something here. Phil Bolger designed Diablo. Not to take anything away from Dynamite Payson, but he was a builder.

http://www.kolbsadventures.com/diablo_1.htm

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

I could swear that in the many hours I spent reading the boards at bateau.com Jacques (the designer) once said that the D15 wasn't designed to plane. I see that it says the boat will plane with a 10hp in the description on the site. I could be wrong, but I maintain he stated that at one point. 
Anyhow, I'd like to caution the original poster about building a boat. I built an FS18 which I recently sold at a pretty bad loss. For what I had into the FS18 I could have very nearly purchased an Ankona Copperhead or the like, which would hold resale value much better simply due to the fact that it is a manufactured hull. Unfortunately the Hells Bay Glades Skiff was essentially the only skiff of its kind when I set out on my build. It was a money saving way to get a boat when I started, but it wasn't by the time I finished. 
Think very carefully about whether or not you actually want to build a boat, as thats the only reason to do so. Saving money isn't, as it won't happen.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

So does anyone know if MrMoser ever built his D15?


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

No unfortunatly I never did. I decided to put my money into my boat I already had. Not saying I won't but until I get a full time job its not possible. I really want to I just don't have the available funds. I'll probably try to find a bare hull and work up from there. Thanks for the interest. If anyone is starting a ground up build near Gainesville I would love to shadow and learn as much as possible so when i decide to build my own it will be better built and ill know more about what I am doing.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man, well I hope things get better for you soon!
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lorimc1 (Dec 26, 2010)

keep checking craigslist, you can find some good deals there. I found a 15' hull for only $25 with a title. Im doing a complete rebuild but if your really on a budget. you could make it a bench seater for alot less than im doing. you can see it on the braggin spot, its the 1970 super hawaiian.

I'm should come out for under a grand with a custom aluminum trailer. I have a friend who does aluminum work who owes me a couple favors who's making my trailer, poling platform and grab bar(I only pay for the raw materials). Im lucky in that I have a garage full of the proper tools for a build such as this. remember to include tools you dont have in your cost estimates. 
put together your estimates and then multiply by 2X and then add some and you will be close to what it will cost.

CMD


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Catmandew Ive been watching you build and must say looks awesome! Ive been skimming craigslist and ebay. I really need to get a 25 for my boat I have now before I start on another project but Ive been jotting down ideas


----------

